# 700 x 35c white tires?



## Ed Minas (Nov 28, 2017)

Does anyone have experience with the Dura 700 35c white/cream tires?  Do they have any markings  on the side walls?   Pictures I have seen do not show any but since I have not seen the actual tire thought I would ask.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## gtdohn (Nov 28, 2017)

Ed, Linus Bikes makes a tire called Elysian, and it is a nice off white, cream color and it's also 700x35c. The nice part is that they have no logos on the sidewalls and the reflective stripe can be peeled right off. The tread pattern is straight grooves so they look good on any era bike.
You can see them here:  https://www.linusbike.com/products/elysian-tire-cream-2


----------



## mike j (Nov 28, 2017)

I have a pair of Dura 27x1 1/4, ISO 32-630, white, that I picked up last year & mounted on wood wheels. There are no markings on the side walls.... just rechecked the tires & they're Duro, my mistake.


----------



## Ed Minas (Nov 29, 2017)

Thank you both for your help.  I ended up ordering the Elysian because I love the ribbed tread pattern.   I am excited. YOU GUYS ROCK!!!


----------



## bikejunk (Nov 29, 2017)

Thank you for that link I see they are available in 26 as well good to know


----------



## Duchess (Nov 29, 2017)

I have those Linus tires on my Iver Johnson. They're a great off white color and ride nice. The reflective stripe came off, but it left residue behind. I haven't tried too hard to remove it, but alcohol did not work. Here they are post reflective stripectomy:


----------



## Ed Minas (Nov 29, 2017)

Duchess said:


> I have those Linus tires on my Iver Johnson. They're a great off white color and ride nice. The reflective stripe came off, but it left residue behind. I haven't tried too hard to remove it, but alcohol did not work. Here they are post reflective stripectomy:
> 
> View attachment 716907



That is so cool.  What year is your Iver? Oddly enough the Linus I  bought are for my 1911 Iver.  I will post a picture or two when I get the tires and wheels on her.


----------



## Duchess (Nov 29, 2017)

I believe it's a 1912.


----------



## Brian R. (Nov 30, 2017)

I'm interested in these too. Do you guys find they duplicate the old 28 x 1 1/2 size well (is that your goal?)? Can we see more pics? I've been using Electra Amsterdam but they're 700 x 40C. Here are a few pics:


----------



## mike j (Nov 30, 2017)

These are Schwalbe road cruiser 700x40. I've had good luck w/ them, ride & fit great. I've, since this photo, blocked out the script.


----------



## Ed Minas (Nov 30, 2017)

This has been an extremely informational post.  Thanks to all who have participated.  
As a follow up question.  How have folks blocked out the script, as is the case with Mike.   Or removed the reflective tape as is the case with dutchess, but then cleaned up the residue?  What  solvent works to remove the residue without damaging the rubber.


----------



## Ed Minas (Nov 30, 2017)

mike j said:


> These are Schwalbe road cruiser 700x40. I've had good luck w/ them, ride & fit great. I've, since this photo, blocked out the script.
> 
> View attachment 717059




That is a fine looking machine!!!


----------



## Ed Minas (Nov 30, 2017)

Brian R. said:


> I'm interested in these too. Do you guys find they duplicate the old 28 x 1 1/2 size well (is that your goal?)? Can we see more pics? I've been using Electra Amsterdam but they're 700 x 40C. Here are a few pics:View attachment 717052 View attachment 717053 View attachment 717054




Your safety is gorgeous. Thanks for sharing.
  I tried the same tires on my Iver but the tolerance between the front fork and the tire was too close for my liking so I decided to go with the 35


----------



## Duchess (Nov 30, 2017)

I don't think I could clear 40s on my Iver since the Special Racers have a relatively tight frame (original tires were tubular 28s). The Linus tires were a nightmare to get on the wood wheels—if the tire gets a flat, I might sell the bike!

I just peeled the reflective stripe off. I tried alcohol and Goof Off on the residue with no success. Would love to hear if someone knows something that works.


----------

